# Towee Calusa Pro for central TX coast



## MChance (1 mo ago)

I have been in the market for a small skiff for quite some time and am looking for experience from others. I have recently added exploring the saltwater flats in a kayak to my weekend adventures. I would like to transition to a small boat that will open up more range and allow me to take one or both of my boys (8 & 10) with me.

Have been considering a Towee Calusa Pro as a multipurpose boat that will open up both salt water and freshwater areas to us. I am hopeful someone with experience in the boat can weigh in on how the boat would handle chop in the Texas costal areas (Port Aransas -> Sabine). I am also curious how the wind will affect such a light and low draft boat.

Any experience with this boat or recommendations for others would be welcome.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool boat from casual walk around. Believe @fatman may be able to offer some real-time insights.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

I have never run one, but I wouldn’t run a fiberglass skiff in some of the places I run my aluminum boat. A smaller fiberglass skiff which is not running fast would tempt me to run the cow trap lakes and a oyster infested back lakes on the upper coast. Wind is less of a factor and the fish are not pressured. Only reds, but that is fine. Save trout for nicer days.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got a Rivermaster, which is very similar to the current Scout model. Mine doesn't have a poling platform (you can set a cooler on the rear bench) and I do have the removable rowing frame. Hard to imagine a more versatile fishing boat, but it does have its limitations - one of those being wind. I normally won't take mine out on open water if the wind is over 10mph. Also, it does have a little taller freeboard than a TPS, so it can be pushed around a bit by the wind when trolling/poling. 

@Renegade has more experience with the saltwater side of things with the Towee; I may be wrong, but I believe he held on to his Calusa even though he currently reps for East Cape.

versatility:


















































































I seem to recall that there was a shop on the Texas coast that had a rental fleet of Towees, if I can remember who it was, I'll let you know. Good luck.


----------

